# Replace Detached Garage Roof



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

The best,easiest,safest way is to HIRE a roofer, really.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm not sure where to look for diy videos, Google search maybe,
but as far as diy books, you can get them on loan at your local libuary,
and you can also find specification pamplets at local stores and on line at manufacturer websites.

If you understand basic mathetics and gravity,
read english or spanish 'directions on products/materials',
and are patent enough to "measure twice <> cut once",
you'll get along ok with the reading materials you find at the supply house you purchase your materials from.

Good Luck.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

skwasny said:


> I am looking for "How-To" videos on replacing the roof on an older detached one-car garage. There is some wood that will need replaced around the edges near the gutter but most of the wood looks pretty solid. I want to do the work myself. I have the tools and "back" to get the materials up onto the roof and usually I prefer to do most of my work on my house myself, but I haven't replaced a roof and need all the advice and pointers I can get.


Are you looking to rebuild the structure or just a video on How To Roof it?

Here is something to look at for the basics of roofing a structure.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/roof/maintenance/reshingle/install_1/asphalt_1.htm

Ed


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

From another DIY'er,,,a PERFECT do it yourself project. IF it gets damp it will dry,,,NO drywall to replace on an oops!!! You may well be surprised what needs replaced when the old roof comes off. Altho I admit shingle overs are allowed sometimes,,,I dont LIKE them because the shingles dont last as long that way,,so a tear off is done 'here' each roof. 

What do you have underneath??Wood shingles?? if so strip the cracks or move them UP and add more on bottom. or plywood over. Use drip edge and proper metal flashings to keep water OFF the wood. Use good felt paper and go for it. Do you have a coil roof nailer??Not mandatory for this size roof BUT handy and alot faster. Hand nailing this isnt bad!! 

And have fun,,,OR a good excuse for grilling steaks and beers for your buds,,,,,but oops,I forgot to tell you guys we have to shingle FIRST!!!


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Replace the damaged wood first with osb or cdx. lay down 30 pound felt with a 5 inch overlay should be ok. Staple it down. Then put down your gutter apron. Cut with tin snips. Now lay down your starter shingles. Now for putting down the shingles themselves just follow manufacturers staggering recomendations for the shingles your using. Some are pretty cool. Like tamko heritage 30 ar they actually have a waist free way of staggering or is that landmark 30 ar. I can't remember. One of those you can make two cuts and run 5 rows. I'm not sure on ridge shingles. So just follow manufacturer instruction on putting those down also.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Several videos from GAF here:
http://www.gaf.com/training/default.asp?WS=GAF&Silo=RES1&App=TRAI&Uid=

I imagine other manufacturers have similar.


----------

